# [FREE STEAM GAME] Anomaly: Warzone Earth



## Basell (29. Mai 2014)

Derzeit gibt es ein weiteres Free Game für Steam,
das man nur mit ein paar Schritten Erhältlich ist.

Ihr müsst euch nur hier Regestrieren https://gamesrepublic.com/
Konto per E-mail bestätigen und unter My Games sieht ihr dann euren Steam Key den ihr nutzten könnt.


----------



## beercarrier (1. Juni 2014)

vielen dank für den hinweis


----------



## Basell (1. Juni 2014)

Gerne gemacht


----------

